# Georgeous Pony Mare for Adoption



## virginia (Aug 6, 2005)

This is the kind of rescue I love to adopt out. Lexus is a 2 year old pony mare that was rescued at an auction about six months ago. She was ridden in to the ring by a 200+ lb man. AArgh. She was thin and in very bad shape. The woman who rescued her did a great job on rehabilitation. Lexus was sent up from GA to be turned over to CMHR so we could find her the perfect home. She's been at my place for a while now and she couldn't be a nicer pony. I'd estimate her at 11 to 12 hands. She is the pony version of a Mini Pocket Pet. I've seen her run in the field and she has a ground covering georgeous trot and carries her tail high.

The person who adopts Lexus is going to be one very lucky Pony owner. I just can't say enough good things about this mare. She is healthy, happy and a sweetheart!!!

Please contact me with any questions. [email protected]

















Ginny


----------



## luvmycritters (Aug 7, 2005)

She's a lovely girl, I hope that you can find her a for ever home!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 8, 2005)

ginny she is just beautiful!! i dont think it will take long to find her a home


----------



## appypintolady (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

Did you ever find a home for tha sweet pony mare that you had available for adoption?


----------



## tracerace (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm new to this forum...but the pony caught my eye. Where is she located?


----------



## AppyHollow (Sep 10, 2005)

She'd fit right in here with my sorrel mares that I seem to collect except I'm working on getting Pepper. Gorgeous mare! And shame on that 200 lb man for riding her, esp. at 2 years old. GRRR! Whoever gets her will be lucky!

Rhapsody Rhodes

Appy Hollow Farm


----------

